# Realtek ALC861 High Definition Audio / Error code 10 This Device Cannot Start



## John D2 (Apr 27, 2007)

Hey,

I just got my laptop back from being fixed and I had to reinstall windows xp but now my sound isn't working.

I have installed the latest driver from the realtek site but when I go into the device info it gives the following info:

This device cannot start. (Code 10)

IN the audio properties it says the driver is enabled and functioning properly.

Does anyone know what could be wrong and what I can do?

Thanks a lot


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

What's the laptop make and model #?

Have you looked on your laptop manufacturers website for audio drivers?

Pauldo


----------



## John D2 (Apr 27, 2007)

Hey Pauldo,

Its an advent 7109B - I downloaded the driver from the tech guys site and from the realtek site.

The driver says it is enabled and functioning properly so Im not sure if the problem would be because of it, could it be anything else?

Thanks Pauldo


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

Was this the tech guys site?

http://support.thetechguys.com/layout.aspx?ID={560ea9e5-de28-43c6-8220-3ebad33008b8}&CatID={11291589-3afa-4de7-ac5a-ab11bde35234}

Pauldo


----------



## coolday (Jul 6, 2005)

go the official site and get the driver


----------



## John D2 (Apr 27, 2007)

Yeah thats the same place I got the driver from on the tech guys site Pauldo.

coolday, thetechguys is an official site for advent, advent is a brand owned by DSG (Which The Tech Guys is part of).

I also downloaded from the RealTek site and that didn't work.


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

Well, that is going to make things difficult.

Is your Realtek HD Audio Control Panel running?

Have you tried to uninstall, reboot, and let it install again?


Pauldo


----------



## John D2 (Apr 27, 2007)

Hey Pauldo,

I just noticed the control panel isn't running - Can I bring it upmyself?

I had a look in the program files but didnt see a program for the panel.

I tried to uninstall it a few times and restarted and it did find it and reinstalled but still the same error.

Thanks again


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

try this one
http://america.giga-byte.com/FileList/Driver/motherboard_driver_audio_microsoft_bus.exe


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

Give this a shot.

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/details.aspx?familyid=74AD4188-3131-429C-8FCB-F7B3B0FD3D86&displaylang=en

Pauldo


----------



## John D2 (Apr 27, 2007)

I have installed that Pauldo 

I have the other download going now dai, their server is just going pretty slow so its going to take a while.

Thanks again!!


----------



## coolday (Jul 6, 2005)

Some new audio drivers require Microsoft UAA driver before installing the sound driver


----------

